# 5C collet key hex driver style



## PeterT (May 5, 2019)

My 5C collet chuck has a very fine feed scroll, which is another way of saying it takes a whole bunch of turns to suck up the collet into the body & tighten the stock. Even more fun when you have to go back & forth between collet sizes for sequential operations & have lots of parts to do. OK I'm lazy & I have office fingers  I made this key out of O1 that  fits into my adjustable torque 1/4" hex driver. Plug it in & away you go. I set the torque to lowest setting which results in not quite finger tight, so there is no risk of damage or anything. I guess I could do that too & get a consistent torque setting. 

I made an error on the semi circular detente relief position on the hex shank. I guessed at it when I drew it up & forgot to check an actual tool. The hex tools I have have the detente further distance in from the end, but luckily this one still engages & grips. I have some other unconventional gadgets in mind that I want to hex drive so it was good to get one under my belt.


----------

